# RAM Gold Question



## atrane21 (Mar 29, 2013)

I know i'm new to this forum but i've been doing a lot of searching and reviewing before i signed up. I found a lot of great information on here!

My question is i have a bunch of old ram sticks that look to have gold all over the chip, not just on the fingers. When i'm processing it chemically would it be good to do the whole board at once or still just cut off the fingers and just do those?

thanks!!


----------



## atrane21 (Mar 29, 2013)

so my mistake i did find this thread which helps a little.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=14806

but if the gold is visible on the RAM stick (other than fingers) do i still have to worry about solder?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes.

Dave


----------



## atrane21 (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes to which question? :?:


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 29, 2013)

When you ask,if you should process the whole board, then you haven't done your lessons. Do your research in this forum. Ram-sticks contain 3 different parts, that contain PM's and has to be processed different.


----------



## atrane21 (Mar 29, 2013)

ok maybe i worded it wrong.
After i remove the IC's and all the other little components when i'm down to just the board (green part only with gold spots), is it ok to process that whole thing? I'm looking at a stick in front of me (that i have a bunch of) that has a ton of other gold spots on it with nothing attached to it.


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 29, 2013)

atrane21 said:


> ok maybe i worded it wrong.
> After i remove the IC's and all the other little components when i'm down to just the board (green part only with gold spots), is it ok to process that whole thing? I'm looking at a stick in front of me (that i have a bunch of) that has a ton of other gold spots on it with nothing attached to it.



aaah, okay. cut them of.  the solder and the holes are something you dont want.


----------



## atrane21 (Mar 29, 2013)

Even if the holes all over the board look like they have gold on them?


----------



## atrane21 (Mar 29, 2013)

Here's an example of what i'm talkin about

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s2vpwb6gpnu89zd/20130329_165456.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/n132hjq7sd3qapp/20130329_165315.jpg

After i remove the other components on the stick do you see the other spots that i'm talking about. The little dots, on the front side picture there's some in the top right and left hand corners, etc.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 29, 2013)

atrane21 said:


> Yes to which question? :?:


To clarify, I was answering the last question you had asked:


> but if the gold is visible on the RAM stick (other than fingers) do i still have to worry about solder?


 Yes, you still have to worry about solder.

Now you have added:


> After i remove the IC's and all the other little components when i'm down to just the board (green part only with gold spots), is it ok to process that whole thing? I'm looking at a stick in front of me (that i have a bunch of) that has a ton of other gold spots on it with nothing attached to it.


You didn't mention how you removed the components. Chisel? Heat gun? HCl soak?

The bottom line is that you need to remove as much of the tin and other base metals as possible before putting you values into solution.

This is just my opinion, but I think you have a lot more studying to do before you start trying any of the processes you read about on this forum. A good start is C. M. Hoke's book, _Refining Precious Metal Wastes_. There is a link to a printer friendly version in my signature line below.

Dave


----------

